# Is Purina Kitten Chow bad for your cat?



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

I have two kitties one is 9weeks and another one is 10month....I'm giving them purina kitten chow dry food ....but yesterday I heard from my fiancé's brother that purina kitten chow is bad for cats...is that true?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Here are the ingredients for Purina Kitten Chow taken right of their website:

Poultry by-product meal, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, soy flour, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), fish meal, brewers dried yeast, wheat flour, phosphoric acid, natural flavors, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, taurine, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), L-Alanine, riboflavin supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, pyridoxine hydrochloride, copper sulfate, citric acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite.
A-4530

The first ingredients are by-products, they don't specify the source either...i.e. Chicken by-products it just says Poultry which just gives them more opportunity to use random left over bits and also causes each bag to be inconsistent in content. Not that it would be any better if it were only Chicken by-products.

The next ingredients are rice, corn gluten mean and soy flour. This is mainly a bag of animal remnants that are deemed unfit for human consumption, could even be products from the 4 D's list and the rest is a bunch of carbohydrates that are of little benefit to your cat considering cats are carnivores. Actually, since there are 3 ingredients in a row that are carbs, they probably make up the majority of the food. Feeding a diet of only dry food can be unhealthy in itself, but this is a really bad food. 

Check out some of the links in the health and nutrition section - there are tons of foods out there that are better than this one. 

Your white cat is sooo cute.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

I feed them friskies kitten food (wet food) every day....and I keep bowl filled with kitten chow..just in case they going to get hungry during the day.

Is Iams (spelling) or science diet better?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

nastusha799 said:


> Is Iams (spelling) or science diet better?


Maybe a smidge, but not much. If you're willing to pay for Iams or Science Diet there are so many other foods that are much better for a similar price. 

I'll see if I can find links to the other threads on decent or high quality foods and post them for you.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Have a look at some of these, you may get a good idea. 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7960

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8690

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7388

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7637


If they don't provide what you are looking for, you can use the search option on the top of the forum to look for specific foods or questions you may have.


----------

